# Help me please !



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

I might have messed up! so a few weeks ago I was looking for some chicks to add variety to my flock although I did find some breeds I really liked they hooked me with assortment packages . I ended up getting 2 assorted packages the first of which arrived today and it's killing me not knowing what breed they are!! Any help would be greatly appreciated will provide more pics of certain ones or diff angles if needed .
















Pic 1







Pic 2







Pic 3







Pic 4







Pic 5







Pic 6








. Thanks in advance ! I really want to know what to expect and I hate waiting !

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

And these ?









Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I see a Polish I think but not sure on the rest. What a bundle of cuteness though!!!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Some could be golden campiness. Speckled Sussex or Easter egger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Golden campines lol not campiness


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I think those with the eyeliner would be welsummer.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

oh, and spot on heard, could be barred rock, then there are some EE and Polish and what looks could be bramah (witht he feathered feet).


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks all, even those names might help cause it points me in the right direction. And aww I was hoping they weren't barred rock but they look similar to my BRs ... Is there any other types it could be ? It shouldn't be barred cause they weren't listed in the possible outcomes for my assortment so I'll be disappointed if they are barred .


Current flock: 58
Little angels: 6


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Could be cuckoo marans, or black sex link. 


Jim


----------

